# Please Explain Daily limit 2, possession limit 4.



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

OK, am very new to hunting and am having a bit of a problem understanding this one.

The daily limit is pretty clear, I can only (if very VERY lucky :smiley-laughing013: ) shoot two deer a day.

Now, my problem is the possession limit.

Does that mean four is the limit we can have in the house in ANY form? 

And as there will be two of us hunting this year is the possession limit four EACH or four in the house? 

And if I get really energetic and turn a just shot deer into jerky, sausage and canned venison stew does that count against my possession limit or does it cease to count as "deer" when it becomes stew?

I know it sounds a bit silly but I cant seem to find the answers online when I go looking so thought I would ask you all.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah, technically it means that you can only have 4 deer in the freezer, canned, jerked, or whatever. If you can give it away or eat it fast enough you can legally kill two deer per day.

I actually don't know of anyone every being checked on possession. They've got enough to do without checking out everyone's freezers.

I've always thought the "possession" limit was a little silly anyway. I could maybe understand it while still on the hunt or in the camp, but if you're home and processing the game, the possession limit seems ridiculous to me. I've never violated it anyway, cause I've never killed enough to break it. :grin:

Edited to add: Missed the question about two in the house. Yes, EACH person can have a possession of 4. So, two people means a possession of 8.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Yes you have it about right.It really depends on how the book is written. If you are allowed to kill 2 bucks per year and it says daily limit 2, you may shoot 2 today. Here you have to go check in first deer and then go back out to shoot another. Now it can get shady as to what the possession limit is per day or per season. Each state is different so my numbers may be wrong so I will make them up. If you are allowed 4 bucks per season and you can kill 2 per day for 2 days. Then if some one gives you 2 that is over the limit. Hope this helps a little. Sam


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

possession limit USUALLY refers to "per hunter" but sometimes its at the game wardens discretion. that's why you process & bone it out at home & package it up, that way its almost impossible to tell how many deer make up that package of tenderized steaks hehe. for me in texas, that usually means until "final destination" which is my freezer, i process all my game myself. we get 5 deer here in my part of tx, there are usually 2 of us hunting but 1 of the 2 kids might get their license & hunt also.

its the same screwy way here with dove & quail. say you are at you camp/lease & are hunting ALL weekend (3 days), you can only have 45 quail in possession but the DAILY bag is 15 and for dove the daily is 15 but the possession is no more then twice the daily. its screwy, that is a LOT of meat to "have" to eat.

best thing is to call & double check with your local game warden just to make sure, especially if you believe you will get a visit from one of them during season.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Daily and Possesion is more of a deal with fishing around here,lots of Guys will catch their Daily Limit around Midnight then cath Limit again just after Midnight.

Deer around here is Unlimited so we don't have to worry :shrug:

big rockpile


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

At least its 4 EACH rather than four per household.

I cant find anything about a season limit? I'm sure I read something about a season limit once but cant seem to find it now. 

A season limit makes much more sense than a possession limit.

Oh, we are down here in Florida, forgot to say before.

Thanks for helping to make it a bit clearer. Reading all the rules and reggs just gets more and more confusing :bash:

Now we just have to be lucky enough to shoot something bigger than a rabbit this year :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

In PA the Possession limit is related to the trip. If you are allowed 2 grouse a day and a field possession limit of 4 means you can go to camp for a week, possess only the daily limit on the opening day and total of 4 until you go home. This is per hunter...

We are only allowed to harvest (1) deer per license. I get one antlered/flintlock tag w/ my basic license and have to purchase anterless licenses that are WMU specific by lottery +/or DMAP [deer management permit] that are property specific. 

Some WMUs in the SW & SE are heavy in population and sell extra anterless over the counter while some of the popular north central WMUs sell out in the first round so it depends on where you hunt to figure how many deer you can get. Flintlock is the last deer season and an unfilled 'buck' tag can also be used for a doe statewide...

They do get confusing sometimes.

Years ago they only had one tag and that's all you got! You needed a county anterless permit so shoot a doe but had to use the tag on your license for only one deer a year.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

also migratory birds fall under federal bag & possesion. so even if the state possesion limit is only in the field & not your house, the fed possesion limit *IS* at your house. very screwy and always good to ask. *NOT* one of the cases where it is better to beg for forgiveness than ask permission. definitely ask the game warden for your area as he is the one that will be writing the ticket & he knows which tickets have & have not stuck in the past.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

In Missouri one thing to be careful about too is You have to have your Name Address and I.D. number on each Package of meat.So there is no saying this is not mine.

big rockpile


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Florida technically has no season limit. I say "technically" because if everyone follows the possession limit to the letter it, in effect, becomes a season limit.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Here in Alabama we can kill 3 bucks a season , only 1 has to have 4 points on one side. As far as does , kill as many as you can. Between my wife and I we have killed at least 2 bucks each and at least 5 does per season for the last 7 yrs. Heard last month the estimated deer pop this yr in Alabama is around 1.3 million. The legal harvest per the State is only around 250,000 , so we have many many more deer than we need.


----------

